# Study General Medicine/Dental Medicine In Kosice Slovakia



## upjsstudent (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello, I am a student of Pavel Jozef Safarik University (UPJS), I study general medicine. I am helping new students who are interested in applying to my university either for general medicine or dental medicine. I helped about 15-20 new students in 2014. You will get the chance to talk to these students and hear what they thought or think about the university, education, the entrance exam and much more. This year (2015), some students will have the opportunity to be offered a guaranteed place. So you can be admitted to the education without entrance exam. (if you fulfil certain requirements) I will help you with the entire application process, help you with the study and preparation for the entrance exam. The only requirement is that you have completed secondary school and pass the entrace exam. I will go with you to the test, guide you and help you with all paperwork for free. In addition, you will be able to get help finding the apartment as well. The university is very international and the students are from many different countries such as Spain, France, Italy, Portugal, Brazil, Israel, Saudi Arabia, Greece, Ireland, England, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Poland, Germany, etc. If you are interested or have questions please contact me. Write to me here if you are interested


----------



## confused doctor (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey I'm new here....I'm originally from Pakistan but now living in US...i was doing M.B.B.S from Pakistan i was in 2nd professional!!! And now I'm here so i don't know what to do...is it better if i just go back n finish my M.B.B.S there and then come back here or should i under go 4 years of undergrad again here to get into a med school....would really appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

confused doctor said:


> Hey I'm new here....I'm originally from Pakistan but now living in US...i was doing M.B.B.S from Pakistan i was in 2nd professional!!! And now I'm here so i don't know what to do...is it better if i just go back n finish my M.B.B.S there and then come back here or should i under go 4 years of undergrad again here to get into a med school....would really appreciate the help!!!!


Hi,

Well firstly, welcome here. Hope you like it. 

Secondly, I was in a similar situation as you except that I got admission last year but moved here before classes started so I'm an undergrad now. Your situation is a lot tougher. Hmm, where do you want to practice medicine as a doctor, U.S. or Pakistan? If U.S., enroll into a four year state university, but you won't have to spend all four years as once you have 90 credits and take the MCAT, you can apply to U.S. medical schools. However, if you want to practice in Pakistan head back and complete M.B.B.S. A third option is to complete M.B.B.S from Pakistan, take the Steps and apply for a residency position here. Now this would be more difficult than studying here and applying for a residency program because it would still be competitive getting a residency, but you'll have a slightly better chance of getting selected as a FMG (foreign medical graduate) than an IMG (International Medical Graduate). This is my take. 

Hope this helps. 

P.S. A heads up for next time, make a new thread as we both went off-topic here per forum rules. But I let it pass since you're new.


----------



## Bangro (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,


I have done MD form Ukraine and interested to enter in 6th year in your university. Is it possible? I can pay for your services if you manage this issue.


Thanks


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello,

thanks for posting. I am a US Citizen going to pakistan to study MBBS in Starting Dec 2015. while it may be too late for me to apply elsewhere, uptill now I did not look at any other country. I was wondering if it will be possible for me to transfer to Slovakia or Italy after 2 or 3 years. MBBS in Pakistan is a 5 year course. While Slovakia and Italy are 6 year courses. what is the difference.? please advise.


----------



## dr__az (Oct 29, 2015)

well if you want i can get you transferred in Romania even now. its not a problem. Its still in Europe and you will get a recognized Eu degree which will help you a lot for your future. If you interested and need any help let me know .. I am always there to help.


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2015)

I am a 500Level (Penultimate class/Clinical 2/Year 5) medical student from Obafemi Awolowo university, Nigeria. I am interested in getting transfer to any Medical University in Europe with affordable tuition fees to complete my training. I need your support to get through. Thank you


----------

